# NOW I dont want to offend , but the Aussies will understand



## Traceyann (Jan 23, 2012)

You know you're Australian if:
 * You believe that stubbies can be either drunk or worn.
 * You're liable to burst out laughing whenever you hear of Americans "rooting" for something.
 * You pronounce Melbourne as 'Mel-bin'. You believe the 'L' in the word 'Australia' is optional.
 * You can translate: 'Dazza and Shazza played Acca Dacca on the way to Maccas.'
 * You believe it makes perfect sense for a nation to decorate its highways with large fibreglass bananas, prawns and sheep.
 * You call your best friend 'a total bastard' but someone you really, truly despise is just 'a bit of a bastard'.
 * You think 'Woolloomooloo' is a perfectly reasonable name for a place.
 * You're secretly proud of our killer wildlife.
 * You believe it makes sense for a country to have a $1 coin that's twice as big as its $2 coin.
 * You understand that 'Wagga Wagga' can be abbreviated to 'Wagga' but 'Woy Woy' can't be called 'Woy'.
 * You believe that cooked-down axle grease makes a good breakfast spread. You've also squeezed it through Vita Wheats to make little Vegemite worms.
 * You believe all famous Kiwis are actually Australian, until they stuff up, at which point they again become Kiwis.
 * Beetroot with your Hamburger... Of course.
 * You know that certain words must, by law, be shouted out during any rendition of the Angels' song 'Am I Ever Gonna See Your Face Again' And "Living next door to Alice".
 * You believe that the confectionery known as the Wagon Wheel has become smaller with every passing year.
 * You believe that every important discovery in the world was made by an Australian but then sold off to the Yanks for a pittance.
 * You believe that the more you shorten someone's name the more you like them.
 * Whatever your linguistic skills, you find yourself able to order takeaway fluently in every Asian language.
 * You understand that 'excuse me' can sound rude, While 'scuse me' is always polite.
 * You know what it's like to swallow a fly, on occasion via your nose.
 * You know it's not summer until the steering wheel is too hot to handle and a seat belt buckle becomes a pretty good branding iron.
 * Your biggest family argument over the summer concerned the rules for beach cricket.
 * You shake your head in horror when companies try to market what they call 'Anzac cookies'.
 * You still think of Kylie as 'that girl off Neighbours'.
 * When working on a bar, you understand male customers will feel the need to offer an excuse whenever they order low-alcohol beer.
 * You know how to abbreviate every word, all of which usually end in -o: arvo, combo, garbo, kero, metho, milko, muso, rego, servo, smoko, speedo, righto, goodo etc.
 * You know that there is a universal place called "woop woop" located in the middle of nowhere...no matter where you actually are. *
 * You know that none of us actually drink Fosters beer, because it tastes like ****. But we let the world think we do. Because we can.
 * You have some time in your life slept with Aeroguard on in the summer. Maybe even as perfume.
 * You've only ever used the words - tops, ripper, sick, mad, rad, sweet - to mean good. And then you place 'bloody' in front of it when you REALLY mean it.
 * You know that the barbecue is a political arena; the person holding the tongs is always the boss and usually a man. And the women make the Salad.
 * You say 'no worries' quite often, whether you realise it or not.
 * You understand what no wucking furries means.
 * You've drank your tea/coffee/milo through a Tim Tam.
 * You own a Bond's chesty. In several different colours.
 * You know that roo meat tastes pretty good, But not as good as barra. Or a meat pie.
 * You know that some people pronounce Australia like "Straya" and that's ok.
 * And you will forward this list to other Australians, here and overseas, realising that only they will understand!!!


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 23, 2012)

_*PLEASE*_ dont anyone take offence to this as its not neant to be offensive, our national Holiday Australia Day is just about upon us and I couldnt resist posting this


----------



## Chay (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't understand a word of it!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 23, 2012)

Hilarious.  Does rooting mean what I think it might to an Aussie?  And wth is a stubbie??


----------



## Rosiegirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Like.


----------



## Relle (Jan 23, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Hilarious.  Does rooting mean what I think it might to an Aussie?  And wth is a stubbie??



FANTASTIC Trace and yes rooting is what you think and a stubbie is a small bottle of beer OR stubbies are shorts. Confused now  :? .

HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY   for Thursday. We just bought some lamingtons - had some for morning tea and will keep some for Aus Day.


----------



## Relle (Jan 23, 2012)

Chay said:
			
		

> I didn't understand a word of it!



As Trace said you have to be an Aussie and everyone else is confused  :? .


----------



## Francis (Jan 23, 2012)

I couldn't understand either, but I do say "no worries" a lot. Maybe I've got a bit of Aussie in me. And I won't say "rooting" in front of an Aussie from now on.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 23, 2012)

> PLEASE dont anyone take offence to this as its not neant to be offensive, our national Holiday Australia Day is just about upon us and I couldnt resist posting this



No offense taken by me. I love reading about different customs/sayings. 



> You're liable to burst out laughing whenever you hear of Americans "rooting" for something.




Okay- I just found out what 'rooting' means. (blushing)   I'm familiarizing myself with Aussi-speak over on Wikipedia.



> You know it's not summer until the steering wheel is too hot to handle and a seat belt buckle becomes a pretty good branding iron.



I can completely relate to that one where I live (southwestern US). In the summer here I use my garage instead of my oven for CPOP, and it takes about 5 minutes for my laundry to dry if I hang it outside in the summer.   

Happy Australia Day to all our Aussies! 


IrishLass


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL @ u all worring about rooting .....and yep it sure means what u think lol....

I actually prefer to drink out of a Stubbie.....as Relle said its a bottle of beer....all beer comes in stubbies over here or a can or a tallie ( tall - e ) which is a big bottle of beer.....cant stand fosters lol ....am a XXXX girl ( thats 4X not X rated lol) 

acca dacca is ACDC ....

We have the Big Banana, the Big Sheep and the Big prawn as well as a few others, they are tourist attractions.

Wagga Wagga & Woy Woy are towns , so is woolloomooloo.

Slept with the aerogard plenty of times lol

CANT STAND ROO MEAT ....is disgusting as far as Im concerned but I do like snake !...yet to try crockodile


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 24, 2012)

> * You believe all famous Kiwis are actually Australian, until they stuff up, at which point they again become Kiwis.


 ... I've never heard of that one before!  LOL!  Luckily we Kiwi's don't stuff up and we Kiwi's will always be Kiwi's ... too proud to be anything else!  LOL

I love this list and am amazed at how many apply to New Zealand ... or with a word or two changed, definitely would apply to us!  Our Waitangi Day isn't until 7 February ... and what a huge day of hangi and other celebration it is.  

Many of us Kiwi's living in Oz, celebrate our Waitangi Day this Thursday due to it being a holiday.  Gives us more time to prepare the hangi, listen to our favourite Kiwi's singing, practise some Maori culture and strengthen our cultural ties!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol
I sat here nodding my head yes to every single one pf those, except the roo meat  :shock:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 24, 2012)

Onya Traceyann.   Happy Australia Day to you all. I'll be at a barby, no wuckers about that.  :wink:


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wagon Wheels in the uk HAVE got smaller with each passing year


----------



## Relle (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't mind Roo meat, but only in small amounts as its so rich and there's no fat on it. I haven't had it since we had our butcher shop and I've tried Croc in Cairns - not much taste, a bit like chicken, never tried snake.

Wagon Wheels - use to love them because they WERE so big.

Think it will be raining here tomorrow, so a lot of wet BBQ's.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy belated Australia Day...

I think Stubbie might be the feeling of Hugh Jackman's skin against mine.    :shock:   

Meow...we love your imports!


----------



## Relle (Jan 25, 2012)

Its not Belated yet, Aus Day is Thursday 26th January.

Trace don't forget - doing a U e.


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 25, 2012)

Stinkydancer said:
			
		

> Happy belated Australia Day...
> 
> I think Stubbie might be the feeling of Hugh Jackman's skin against mine.    :shock:
> 
> Meow...we love your imports!



Woa...I sure second THAT!!  Happy Australia Day!  What's the significance of the date?  Something historical?


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 25, 2012)

OHHHH Relle, thats a good one ...a U e lol.......for everyone a U e is a u-turn lol

And Nana Australia Day celebrates the landing of the first fleet here in Oz back in 1788....basically it celebrates Australias discovery by the British


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 25, 2012)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Happy Australia Day!  What's the significance of the date?  Something historical?


Here's sites with some history ... 





> January 26 has traditionally marked the landing of Captain Arthur Phillip at Port Jackson in present-day Sydney, thereby claiming Australia for the British Empire.


http://www.australiaday.com.au/studentr ... tory.aspx/
http://www.australiaday.org.au/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia_Day


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 25, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Its not Belated yet, Aus Day is Thursday 26th January.
> 
> Trace don't forget - doing a U e.



Oh thanks thought I missed it! LOL- Nana! 
Happy Australia Day!


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the links - very interesting!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 25, 2012)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> ...a U e lol.......for everyone a U e is a u-turn lol



Around here we call it hooking a U-e, some people would also say banging a U-e.  Funny, it's not something I've ever written out and so never considered how it would be spelled.  

No worries seems to have been picked up by the "new hippies".  I know a few people who say it constantly.  

Stubbie isn't used for anything here as far as I'm aware, (unless, we would be making fun of a man's, a'hem size) 

Some of the pronunciation tendencies are similar to southeastern English.  I grew up in the south, a town over from Shelbyville.  It took me forever to learn to say it the "correct" way which is Sheville.  Soft E, no L no B no Y.  Kitten Love??!!  My fave southern pronunciation is rurnt.

This is fun.  Ok- whatsa a Bond's chesty and an anzac cookie?? 
hey, you started it


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 25, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Traceyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here (southwestern US). We also use, "pulling a U-e'.



			
				PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> No worries seems to have been picked up by the "new hippies".  I know a few people who say it constantly.



Same thing around here, too. It's kinda catchy because I find it popping out of my own mouth at times.  



			
				PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Some of the pronunciation tendencies are similar to southeastern English.



Northeastern seaboard of the US, too (grew up in Massachusetts). For example, the city of Worcester is pronounced 'wooster', or rather I should say 'woostuh'.  :wink:  



			
				PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> My fave southern pronunciation is rurnt.



Okay, you got me curious - what is 'rurnt'? How would you use it in a sentence?

IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Jan 25, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Traceyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, a Bonds chesty - its a brand name (Bonds) and its a singlet and an anzac cookie ( actually its called an anzac biscuit) is a biscuit made for Anzac Day ( another celebrated day here).


----------



## Relle (Jan 25, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Traceyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, a Bonds chesty - its a brand name (Bonds) and its a singlet and an anzac cookie ( actually its called an anzac biscuit) is a biscuit made for Anzac Day ( another celebrated day here).
http://www.awm.gov.au/commemoration/anz ... dition.asp


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 25, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Okay, you got me curious - what is 'rurnt'? How would you use it in a sentence?
> 
> IrishLass



I burned the Anzac biscuits, now they're rurnt.  Get it?  (ruined) drives my midwestern hubby crazy

OMG, Relle.  I had to look up singlet!  Ahahahah


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope u all know what speedos are !!!!


LURVE a man in speedos ....especially a blonde and bronzed man ......mmmmmm


Its funny to see what each other know or dont know about our countries


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 26, 2012)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> I hope u all know what speedos are !!!!
> 
> 
> LURVE a man in speedos ....especially a blonde and bronzed man ......mmmmmm
> ...



Speedos, yes, but singlets?  Not so much.

Hey -- here's a recipe for Anzac biscuits that I had stashed in my recipe box.  I figure it's a great time to get some authentic opinions on it!  Is it "proper?"

1 c. all-purpose flour
1 c. granulated sugar
1 c. unsweetened coconut
1 c. rolled oats
4 oz. butter
2 T. boiling water (add more if too dry)
1 T. Lyle's
1 tsp. baking soda

Melt butter with Lyle's Golden Syrup.  Dissolve soda in boiling water.  Mix with dry ingredients; add a bit more water if too dry.  Drop by T. full onto lined baking sheet (I use parchment paper when I bake cookies).

Bake 180C (375F) approximately 12 minutes.  Cool on baking sheet.

------

How does that sound?  In honor of y'all, I think I'll make a batch.  Assuming it meets with approval from all of you Aussies!  I might be one of the few Americans who actually has a bottle of Lyle's in the cabinet!


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep sounds good, but I dont use coconut , and dont cook them tooooo long other wise they are too hard, I like mine on the softer side....and are great dipped in tea or coffee


----------



## Relle (Jan 26, 2012)

Never heard of Lyle's before but we do have Golden Syrup. I'll have an anzac bikky please seeing you are making some. Yum.

I'll find my commonsence cookbook from school and put up that recipe - now that'll be old.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 26, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> IrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I like it! I'm adding that to my vocabulary.

IrishLass


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 26, 2012)

HAHAH they just showed a dunny race up on the sunny coast lol.....thong throwing, the Irwins and Koalas....just LOVE today.......


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 26, 2012)

Relle, here the Golden Syrup I get is a brand called Lyle's.  I didn't even know there was another brand.  

Thong throwing - in the US it could mean something else these days!!

Thanks for looking at the recipe, Traceyann and Relle!  Hmmm...to use coconut or not to use coconut, now that is the question.  And I'd love to see an "old" recipe!

Thanks also for the tip of baking time.  I made this once ages ago and I sort of remember them being rock hard.  I'll take 'em out when they are just set then.


----------



## Relle (Jan 27, 2012)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> HAHAH they just showed a dunny race up on the sunny coast lol.....thong throwing, the Irwins and Koalas....just LOVE today.......



Yep, saw that Trace, up on the Sunshine (wet)Coast.

The red back on the dunny, don't forget that one, keep thinking of the song -The red back on the toilet seat when I was there last night, didn't see him in the dark, but boy I felt his bite.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my I loved this thread!!!!


----------



## Crafty Rose (Feb 3, 2012)

The big ANZAC bikky question, crunchy or soft?  

I prefer mine raw, I could eat a whole batch of the raw mix.  Yummy.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Feb 3, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> The red back on the dunny, don't forget that one, keep thinking of the song -The red back on the toilet seat when I was there last night, didn't see him in the dark, but boy I felt his bite.



That is one of my 2.5yo son's favourite books.  He got it for Christmas, unfortunately they only had one, if there was more I was going to buy them out  and use them as gifts.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's some Aussie Slang for you all to enjoy. 

http://wallabydown.com/aussie-slang/

Don't forget our deadly wildlife - namely Drop Bears (warning: mock up of graphic images of injuries, probably involving heaps of tomato sauce) - some may think that it's in poor taste that we take such great delight in frightening the crap out of our international visitors.  :wink: 

http://wallabydown.com/2011/03/21/watch ... rop-bears/


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 8, 2012)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Here's some Aussie Slang for you all to enjoy.
> 
> http://wallabydown.com/aussie-slang/



It's truly a small world. I was surprised at how many slang words with the same meanings that we share.    The following list of shared slang words with the same meanings are fairly common around my neck of the woods (southwest US), except for thongs. Here in the southwest thongs are really uncomfortable, scanty bottom articles of underwear, but where I grew up on the east coast of the US, thongs were those cheap rubber backless sandals (we call thongs 'flip flops' here in the southwest):

bail out
bogged
boogie board
cranky
dipstick
fair go
heaps
knock
perve
stoked
thongs
veg out
wuss


IrishLass


----------



## Crafty Rose (Feb 8, 2012)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Here's some Aussie Slang for you all to enjoy.
> 
> http://wallabydown.com/aussie-slang/
> 
> ...



I think we use the term bastard more than and in completely different context to everyone one else in the world.  I once read only in Australia is your enemy a bit of a bastard while your best mate is a complete bastard.  And yes it is a term of endearment.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 8, 2012)

Crafty Rose said:
			
		

> I think we use the term bastard more than and in completely different context to everyone one else in the world.



You can say that again. You could get beat up for calling someone any kind of a bastard where I live.   


IrishLass


----------

